

OrCam: artifical vision for people with visual disabilities - graeham
http://www.orcam.com/

======
jareds
As someone who is blind this sounds too good to be true and I will not be
dropping $2500 on what will most likely be a complete waste. If it can help me
find street crossings, tell me when a light changes, and pin point specific
entrances in heavily built up areas like strip malls I would pay what they’re
asking in a minute. What intrigues me about this is using bone conduction to
provide the information. My blindness is caused by a significantly
underdeveloped optic nerve so the current development in the area of having
cameras directly providing visual input to the brain will not work for me.
Even if this device is vaporware hopefully the use of bone conduction
technology may lead to something more useful in the future beside Bluetooth
earphones I can pair with my iPhone.

